# Anyone with provisional plans for treatment next year?



## Roygbiv (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm planning on having treatment next year. I'm planning for about April, if possible. 
As it's quite a way away there's no buddy groups I can join. But I love the comradeary (spelling?) of the buddy groups, and getting to know a particular group of women. So if anyone is interested in a not-really-anywhere-cycle-buddy group please drop in.


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hey 

just wanted to say a quick hello, i hate this stage of doing nothing lol, im starting my treatment hopefully in feb/march in crm london, im travelling over from ireland...

what clinic are you going to attend??

icsi xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi I think I'll be starting treatment in Feb 2014, had my 1st pre-treatment scan yesterday & going for 1st consultation with my DH next week. I've copied & pasted the useful list of Q's in this section of the forum, in case I decide to ask any of them. It's been frustrating waiting, so I'm eager to get started!

Good luck for next year   xx


----------



## starfish2013 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi Guys

I'm waiting to start treatment in Feb 2014 too...can't wait as it's been a long time coming! Have my mock transfer at the start of Jan and then hopefully starting soon after that. Just had funding approved so really happy about that - was worried that it could hold things up if didn't go through until next year. We are having our treatment at CRGH and would be great to chat to you guys about what you are all going through. Even though we may be having treatment at slightly different times it would be great to share our experiences together.

Starfish x


----------

